# Suggestions for me, please?



## Arie (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi everyone,
I have been listening to various classical pieces for the past 6 months. I have no musical background nor basic musical knowledge, but I love classical music—indeed, these days, the only music I listen to.

Please give me suggestions to explore more. I'd like to appreciate the musical genius of Mahler, Bruckner, Shostakovich, etc., but as of now, I'm not so attracted to their symphonies. I will tell you a couple of pieces I love, and please provide me a list of, if possible, similar pieces:
Beethoven's 7th symphony, Louise Farrec's 3rd, Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Dvorak's 9th, Serenade for Strings, Czech Suite, The Water Goblin, The Noon Witch, etc., Tchaikovsky's Serenade for Strings op.48 and a few of his waltzes, Dussek's Harp Concerto in E-flat major, Mendelssohn's Italian, Handel’s Harp Concerto in B-flat major, most of Mozart's symphonies, Bizet's Carmen Suite, Smetana's Vltava, etc., are some of the pieces that caught my fancy.
Among contemporaries, I like Yann Tiersen's score for Amelie.
I hope you can identify the type of pieces I’m attracted to, as of now. I request you guys to suggest me similar dynamic, waltz-like, lively and enjoyable music.

P.S. I'm sorry that I were too descriptive, just dumping all the names here.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2015)

As you listen more, you will find that you are able to like lots of different things.

That natural process can be seriously retarded if not completely halted if you limit yourself to the type of piece you're attracted to as of now.

So my suggestion would be to not do that.

You've made a fine start. Keep going.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

You seem to like 19th century music, you like Yann Tiersen, I love all the music you've mentioned! 

I can't really say what you might like or might not like, all I can do really is mention a piece I really love. A contemporary composer wrote this piece, you might find yourself working back to Shostakovich and then Mahler and Bruckner later on after listening to this. All I can say is that I really enjoy it and I hope you do too. I'm especially fond of the third movement (14:17)


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Dang it, I was hoping I'd get in here before some guy came along and called you retarded! :devil:

Seriously though, I agree wholeheartedly with his first sentence. But ultimately you're the boss of your own tastes, and _so what_ if you're "limiting" yourself to a particular kind of music you know you like? Just keep listening, and the _natural process_ will happen anyway. But you know this already, because you said "as of now" twice in your post, so you don't need us lecturing you on your own business.

One name I noticed was missing from your post was Haydn. If you like most of Mozart's symphonies, chances are you'll like most of Haydn's too. His later ones (especially the "London" symphonies) seem to be his most popular, but there's plenty more gold where those came from.
Try Grieg: his piano concerto and the Peer Gynt suites in particular. And Sibelius: Finlandia and the Karelia suite for starters.
If you like Dvorak and Smetana then one potential successor is Janacek's Sinfonietta. But also try more Dvorak! The "American" string quartet is wonderful - though I see you haven't mentioned chamber music, so perhaps you don't want to go there yet.
Though you said you don't enjoy Mahler now, let me just add that his first symphony isn't really a million miles away from the what you already like, especially in the hands of Rafael Kubelik and Charles Mackerras, who I think bring out the rustic, Bohemian character really well. 
What else? Collections like Dvorak's Slavonic Dances, Brahms's Hungarian Dances, Liszt's Hungarian Rhapsodies, Bartók's Hungarian Sketches and Romanian Folk Dances, Arnold's various sets of dances from the British Isles, the more popular works of the Strauss family.
Maybe a collection of overtures and other orchestral music from Wagner's operas. Handel's Royal Fireworks Music; Copland's Rodeo; Holsts' The Planets; Prokofiev's 1st symphony (the 'Classical'), Lieutenant Kijé, Scythian Suite, and Romeo and Juliet; Rimsky-Korsakov's Sheherazade.

Hope these are some help... enjoy your continued exploration!


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2015)

Nereffid said:


> Dang it, I was hoping I'd get in here before some guy came along and called you retarded! :devil:


Tee hee.

I don't doubt that Arie could be referred to as a natural process, but I can't come up with a context in which that would be appropriate.

Anyway, your little joke did make _this_ natural process grin.


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

Arie, You have already got a very impressive list of composers! However I'm not surprised that you were daunted by some of the big beasts like Shostakovich and Mahler. Fortunately they wrote other more approachable pieces as well as those symphonies. Shostakovich's 2nd Piano Concerto will thus come as a pleasant surprise, and there is all the lighter music wrote, his ballets and jazz suites. Mahler less frequently wrote works that were not monumental, but his song cycles are very approachable, and his 'Songs of a Wayfarer' makes a good bridge to his 1st Symphony, along with the 4th, the easiest to get into.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2015)

Schubert. Death and the maiden.

It's on Radio 3 NOW!!!!!


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Shostakovich wrote a lot of film and ballet scores that are on the lighter side, I think that it fit Your profile.. As for his symphonies I think that the first, sixth and ninth are the one's a beginner should start with (they are his "lightest"). 

And as Some Guy say, don't limit yourself, classical music is about discovery! The more You learn about it the more You will need to return to music that You have disregarded in the past for reevaluation. "Classical music" only get boring if You allow yourself to get to set in your likes!

/ptr


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

I just browse the forums for recommendations of works I've not heard before, often from the What I'm Listening to Now thread.

Also I sometimes just pick random works from these lists and surprise myself with what I hear!

Classical Music Project

Post-1950 Works


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

*Glazunov's* Scenes de Ballet would fit in nicely to what you're looking for. So are,
*Dvorak's* Prague Waltzes & Slavonic Dances, 
*Suk's* Scherzo Fantastique,
*Tchaikovsky's* Third Suite, 
*Brahms'* Hungarian Dances,
*Myaskovsky's* Divertissements, 
*Janacek's* Lachian Dances & Moravian Dances,
*Kodaly's* Concert Overture (to Hary Janos) & Concerto for Orchestra,
*Tubin's* Valse Triste & Sinfonietta on Estonian Motifs,
*Grieg's* Symphonic Dances,
*Rachmaninoff's* Symphonic Dances,
*Granados*' Goyescas (for piano),
*Balakirev's* Suite in B minor.

Happy Listening (and enjoy)!
:tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Arie said:


> I'd like to appreciate the musical genius of Mahler, Bruckner, Shostakovich, etc., but as of now, I'm not so attracted to their symphonies.


I am not attracted to these either, nor am I interested in appreciating them. Maybe some day they will come around for me but for now I am focused into Beethoven's nine symphonies with occasional excursions into Mendelssohn's five, and a lot of time listening to opera.

For you I recommend the orchestrated version of Mussorgsky's Pictures at an Exhibiton:


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

*Carl Reinecke - Symphony No.2. * I'm always championing this symphony. It's just about my favorite of the second tier romantic symphonies (whatever that means), especially the first movement. I think you'll like it There's a good version on You Tube I can't link to at the moment.


----------



## Marsilius (Jun 13, 2015)

As you seem to enjoy the music of Dvorak so much, I'd give Fibich a try. It needn't cost that much as Naxos are currently releasing his complete orchestral works on 8 CDs, of which 5 have been issued individually so far. They're performed very idiomatically by a Czech orchestra in excellent sound. I'd recommend the first and second symphonies from the first two volumes of the series. I think YouTube has some free samples of Fibich that you can try.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

You like Mozart? Then how about a little bit of Boccherini?

A dramatic rendition of his Fandango: 




This gem, played by Jordi Savall: (La Musica Notturna delle Strade di Madrid - Op. 30 n. 6 (G. 324)):





And for a longer listen, his gorgeous guitar quintets:


----------



## jenspen (Apr 25, 2015)

> You like Mozart? Then how about a little bit of Boccherini?
> 
> ...
> 
> This gem, played by Jordi Savall: (La Musica Notturna delle Strade di Madrid - Op. 30 n. 6 (G. 324)):


Yes, irresistible. You might remember it from final scene of the movie "Master and Commander".

The Bach Brandenburg concertos are lively and dynamic and should please somebody who enjoys Vivaldi's Four Seasons. The Second Brandenburg knocked me out when I was a beginning listener to classical music. That trumpet!


----------



## Arie (Jun 19, 2015)

Certainly! I'm not limiting myself to certain types, some guy. I'm exploring a lot, I deliberately try to listen to pieces that don't, as of now, interest me, because of the musical significance they have--say Rachmaninoff, Mahler, etc. But when I listen to those pieces, some time into the performance, I may get bored (personally speaking) and so to re-boost myself, I listen to the aforesaid pieces. So, I'm looking for something similar, to not keep listening to the same ones, you know?
Thank you, for responding.


----------



## Arie (Jun 19, 2015)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You seem to like 19th century music, you like Yann Tiersen, I love all the music you've mentioned!
> 
> I can't really say what you might like or might not like, all I can do really is mention a piece I really love. A contemporary composer wrote this piece, you might find yourself working back to Shostakovich and then Mahler and Bruckner later on after listening to this. All I can say is that I really enjoy it and I hope you do too. I'm especially fond of the third movement (14:17)


Thank you, ComposerofAvantGarde.
I'd surely check it out


----------



## Arie (Jun 19, 2015)

Nereffid said:


> Dang it, I was hoping I'd get in here before some guy came along and called you retarded! :devil:
> 
> Seriously though, I agree wholeheartedly with his first sentence. But ultimately you're the boss of your own tastes, and _so what_ if you're "limiting" yourself to a particular kind of music you know you like? Just keep listening, and the _natural process_ will happen anyway. But you know this already, because you said "as of now" twice in your post, so you don't need us lecturing you on your own business.
> 
> ...


Nereffid, people who listen to classical music or, any other instrumental piece, for that matter, are regarding as retards in my place! "How can you even listen to that with no lyrics and all?" Hahahaha. So I'd take it as a compliment.
Oh, no, I'm not limiting myself. (Please see my response to some guy, above).
I forgot to mention Peer Gynt! Yes, that's another piece I love! In Sinfonietta, I love the first movement alone, I usually skip to the next performance whenever I listen to it (which is a terribly bad thing to do, I'm aware). Romeo and Juliet, Sheherazade, Fireworks' Music, all are in my infrequent listening list. Thank you so much for the huge list you provided. I will listen to them all!


----------



## Arie (Jun 19, 2015)

manyene said:


> Arie, You have already got a very impressive list of composers! However I'm not surprised that you were daunted by some of the big beasts like Shostakovich and Mahler. Fortunately they wrote other more approachable pieces as well as those symphonies. Shostakovich's 2nd Piano Concerto will thus come as a pleasant surprise, and there is all the lighter music wrote, his ballets and jazz suites. Mahler less frequently wrote works that were not monumental, but his song cycles are very approachable, and his 'Songs of a Wayfarer' makes a good bridge to his 1st Symphony, along with the 4th, the easiest to get into.


I haven't tried Songs of Wayfarer yet. I'd certainly do. There are some cuts from Shostakovich I like, such as his Lyric Waltz, Second Waltz, etc., but when it comes to whole symphonies, I guess he's a mammoth as a composer and I, a poor, untrained listener.
Thanks, manyene.


----------



## Arie (Jun 19, 2015)

Orfeo said:


> *Glazunov's* Scenes de Ballet would fit in nicely to what you're looking for. So are,
> *Dvorak's* Prague Waltzes & Slavonic Dances,
> *Suk's* Scherzo Fantastique,
> *Tchaikovsky's* Third Suite,
> ...


I have tried Slavonic Dances, Orfeo, but didn't like it. I'm not going to stay away from it, though. I try to learn from things I don't like.
Thank you for the impressive list!


----------



## Arie (Jun 19, 2015)

Florestan said:


> I am not attracted to these either, nor am I interested in appreciating them. Maybe some day they will come around for me but for now I am focused into Beethoven's nine symphonies with occasional excursions into Mendelssohn's five, and a lot of time listening to opera.
> 
> For you I recommend the orchestrated version of Mussorgsky's Pictures at an Exhibiton:


High five, Florestan. And, thanks, I have given Pictures a few chances already. I have a like-dislike relationship with this unique performance.


----------



## Arie (Jun 19, 2015)

Ingélou said:


> You like Mozart? Then how about a little bit of Boccherini?
> 
> A dramatic rendition of his Fandango:
> 
> ...


Boccherini is good, Ingelou. The Six String Trios is good!
Thank you!


----------



## Arie (Jun 19, 2015)

jenspen said:


> Yes, irresistible. You might remember it from final scene of the movie "Master and Commander".
> 
> The Bach Brandenburg concertos are lively and dynamic and should please somebody who enjoys Vivaldi's Four Seasons. The Second Brandenburg knocked me out when I was a beginning listener to classical music. That trumpet!


Brandenburg concertos are already in my to-listen list. I'd definitely try them.
Thanks, jenspen.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

This list of top recommended works on this site has always been fun for me to look over.

http://www.talkclassical.com/17996-compilation-tc-top-recommended.html

Also if you are looking for works similar to the ones you listed, just listen to the other masterpieces of those composers. For instance, the Mozart piano concertos or the Beethoven string quartets...etc.


----------



## Arie (Jun 19, 2015)

Dustin said:


> This list of top recommended works on this site has always been fun for me to look over.
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/17996-compilation-tc-top-recommended.html
> 
> Also if you are looking for works similar to the ones you listed, just listen to the other masterpieces of those composers. For instance, the Mozart piano concertos or the Beethoven string quartets...etc.


Thanks for replying, Dustin. 
I have that webpage already pinned in my Chrome, even before creating an account here. It's a superb list! I'll look into more of Dvorak's, Mozart's, etc.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Arie said:


> I will tell you a couple of pieces I love, and please provide me a list of, if possible, similar pieces:
> Beethoven's 7th symphony, ...


How about giving Beethoven's 4th a try?


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

Arie said:


> Boccherini is good, Ingelou. The Six String Trios is good!
> Thank you!


Arie, After this, you will certainly enjoy the Rossini String Sonatas, two hours of unalloyed pleasure


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Arie -- I would suggest that you are off to a great start as a new member of the "classical music listening club", a fan-dom I've been a member of going on sixty years. I say this because you apparently have been doing exactly what you should be doing -- exploring. Your list of "favorites" including Beethoven's 7th symphony, Vivaldi's _Four Seasons_, Dvorak's 9th and Serenade for Strings, Tchaikovsky's Serenade for Strings, Mozart's symphonies, Yann Tiersen's score for _Amelie_, and Dussek's and Handel's Harp Concertos, among others, reveal that you have taken on a wide range of pieces, from the Baroque (old times) to the contemporary era, both famous old "war horses" and lesser known pieces .... So, you're well on your way to a lifetime of musical pleasure, even without any suggestions from us at Talk Classical.

You have the advantage of internet resources to help you explore, cost free in many cases. I've long held to the notion that way will lead to way. If you have enjoyed the Dussek and Handel harp concertos, then you will want to further explore harp repertoire. Your excitement over Mozart's symphonies opens up so many possibilities in the "classical" era -- not only with additional masterworks by Wolfgang Amadeus, but also with music by his contemporaries, such as Haydn and J.C. Bach. Since you favor music that has a waltz-like lilt and have found joy in Dvorak's Ninth, Serenade, and some of the Tone Poems, you'll certainly want to consider looking further into that line of sound; eventually you will get to the Czech composer's Seventh and Eighth Symphonies, both with wonderful 3rd movements that will hook you as a fan of his forever.

I say you have an advantage for exploring that I didn't have when I started my journey into classical music -- from a rather rural area of the U.S., away from urban centers full of classical music venues and classical music FM stations. I explored music mostly by way of the U.S. mails, purchasing "records" that sounded interesting (based on pieces I had previously heard -- I moved onto Tchaikowsky's Fourth Symphony after hearing the Fifth, I bought a copy of Schubert's Eighth Symphony after hearing his Fifth, etc.; or based upon the flavor of the composer's name or the title of the word, as with Nielsen's _Inextinguishable_ Symphony or Stravinsky's _Rite of Spring_, or sometimes even because I liked the design of the record cover!) ... but way led to way, and I have managed to experience quite a bit of music over the past six decades -- not only classical, but also jazz, pop, and various world musics. Way has definitely led to way. And I had to pay for most of my music. No You-tube in my day.

One thing I always did was took chances, looking into music that was unfamiliar and new to me. I might have loved Tchaikovsky and wanted to hear other of his music, but I also became aware, through research, that the Russian had composers who influenced him (Glinka, Anton Rubinstein) and who were contemporary with him (Balakirev, Borodin, Mussorgsky, Glazunov) and who were influenced by him (Rachmaninov, Kabalevsky, Khachaturian, Gliere, Tcherepnin) -- so there was other music to hear exploring those three avenues. And I would generally always buy something new and unfamiliar, to "try out" on my ears.

Sometimes I just saw the word "Symphony" on the title of a disc and had absolutely no familiarity with the composer, and I would pick up the disc simply out of curiosity. Such purchasing landed me many a "dog" disc that I seldom returned to after the first listen, but it also provided me with life-altering experiences that led me to further research and further exploration. Taking on the unknown is part of the fun.

Too, don't necessarily dismiss someone's music after hearing only one piece and finding it not to your liking. Mahler, for example, has a vast body of symphonic music of many different moods and aspects. You might come first to, say, the Mahler Sixth Symphony and find it not to your tastes, without realizing that the earlier Fourth and Fifth, or the later Ninth may be exactly "up your (musical) alley", so to speak.

I've never been a fan of much of Richard Strauss's music, but I could not live without his opera_ Electra _or the tone poem _Also Sprach Zarathustra_. I have adverse reactions to much of Stravinsky's neo-classical music, the so-called "insect music", but I have well over 50 different recordings of his _Rite of Spring _and visit that work on a regular basis. And I can still recall how, as a youth, I had a distaste for the music of old J.S. Bach! Huh? Today I have a couple "Complete Box Sets of the Music of J.S. Bach" and several complete sets of the church Cantatas, as well as maybe 50 versions of the _Brandenburg Concerti _in my collection. And I find few things more pleasurable than a listening session with the Goldberg Variations or the Art of Fugue. So -- don't be dismissive at first hearings. You will change with time, and with listening experience and musical study and knowledge.

And you know ... some of those abovementioned "dog" discs turned out to be revelatory upon future listens. Fortunately I never threw out a record I didn't like, but would put it away, sometimes for years before returning to it for another listen. And sometimes the second or third or seventh listen proved mind changing. It happens.

So, I really have no recommendations for you other than to continue on as you have, seeking after new experiences. The world of classical music is a vast one, several centuries, thousands of composers, and hundreds of styles deep and wide. There really is something there for everyone. Unfortunately, not everyone takes the time to explore that world. You present yourself as one of the lucky ones who is already doing this. So -- go on. And all the best through your explorations.

(By the way, as I type this, I am playing Schubert's Eighth Symphony in the background. An inescapable work if ever there was one -- a work I will never be "finished" listening to, and thus it is perhaps well named! It has been a favorite since my teen years, and it remains an essential -- a work I've heard literally hundreds of times and never tire of. That's one of the great "draws" of great music -- it is permanent and only grows in one's consciousness; it never outwears its welcome. And the fact that there are many many "interpretations" -- different orchestras, conductors, etc. -- available of such a work makes for ever new experiences. What a wonderful world, classical music.)


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Arie said:


> I have tried Slavonic Dances, Orfeo, but didn't like it. I'm not going to stay away from it, though. I try to learn from things I don't like.
> Thank you for the impressive list!


You're welcome Arie.

Allow me to add:

Dances (ballet suite) from* Massenet's* "Le Cid."
Ballet music from *Anton Rubinstein's* "The Demon" (act II).
*Alexander Borodin's *Petite Suite.
*Mikhail Glinka's* Valse-Fantasia.
Prelude & Hopak from *Modest Mussorgsky's *"Sorochinsty Fair"
Suite from *Gliere's* ballet "The Red Poppy."
*Martinu's* Puppets I-III, Polkas, Waltzes (for piano).


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Would like to add to the great suggestions already given. I noticed you didn’t list any violin concerti, my favorite genre.

-Mozart: Violin Concerti five, four, three, two, one
-Paganini: Violin Concerti one, two, three, four, five, six – These are hard to play, except for one. I’ve heard some terrible renditions. My favorite soloists are Itzhak Perlman and Salvatore Accardo. 
-Shostakovich: The Gadfly Suite
-Borodin: String Quartet no.2
-Schubert String Quintets: The Trout and Quintet in C
-Sibelius: Symphony #3 in C major 

Good luck exploring.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

You will probably enjoy some Hummel. His 2nd and 3rd piano concertos are absolutely amazing. Also, you could try the Sonata for Flute and Piano in D, op. 50.


----------



## aeschylus (Jun 25, 2015)

A few suggestions-

Mozart piano concerto 25 in C
Respighi three Botticelli pictures
Brahms variations on a theme of Haydn/ St Antoni Variations 
Chopin piano sonata no 3 in B minor
Schumann Symphony 2 in C
Faure Pelleas and Melisande orchestral suite
Bach suites for solo cello


----------



## Arie (Jun 19, 2015)

*Ecstatic!*



SONNET CLV said:


> Arie -- I would suggest that you are off to a great start as a new member of the "classical music listening club", a fan-dom I've been a member of going on sixty years. I say this because you apparently have been doing exactly what you should be doing -- exploring. Your list of "favorites" including Beethoven's 7th symphony, Vivaldi's _Four Seasons_, Dvorak's 9th and Serenade for Strings, Tchaikovsky's Serenade for Strings, Mozart's symphonies, Yann Tiersen's score for _Amelie_, and Dussek's and Handel's Harp Concertos, among others, reveal that you have taken on a wide range of pieces, from the Baroque (old times) to the contemporary era, both famous old "war horses" and lesser known pieces .... So, you're well on your way to a lifetime of musical pleasure, even without any suggestions from us at Talk Classical.
> 
> You have the advantage of internet resources to help you explore, cost free in many cases. I've long held to the notion that way will lead to way. If you have enjoyed the Dussek and Handel harp concertos, then you will want to further explore harp repertoire. Your excitement over Mozart's symphonies opens up so many possibilities in the "classical" era -- not only with additional masterworks by Wolfgang Amadeus, but also with music by his contemporaries, such as Haydn and J.C. Bach. Since you favor music that has a waltz-like lilt and have found joy in Dvorak's Ninth, Serenade, and some of the Tone Poems, you'll certainly want to consider looking further into that line of sound; eventually you will get to the Czech composer's Seventh and Eighth Symphonies, both with wonderful 3rd movements that will hook you as a fan of his forever.
> 
> ...


[HR][/HR]

First of all, I apologise for the long time it took for me to respond to you. I wasn't able to be online often throughout the month.

Your message made me experience goosebumps, figuratively. Such a beautifully encoded message!
It was such a revelation! You lay bare your entire life as appears when seen through the looking glass of music. To live a life enveloped by the shell of music for over 60 years is simply a grand feat! I know it appears to you as not grand at all, but thinking of it makes me filled with awe.

I'm glad that knowingly or unknowingly, I have been doing things correctly. I had been exploring even after I asked this question and I can say that I had found a great number of gems which, I initially thought, wouldn't appeal to me. That is, I'm slowly learning to see the beyond my "comfort zone."

Your musical journey makes me wonder how it would have been to be so desperate (in a good-natured meaning of the way) for a piece of music! I guess my generation will never be able to experience such a longing, and the boundless joy when such a longing bears fruit. We just Google whatever it is that we want to know, without having to refer mounds of books, without having to search amid piled-up CDs in supermarkets. All we need is there on Google and Amazon, right? Ha! What a joke! I, personally, would like to experience the search. It makes the pursuit worth remembering. Your life, no matter what you achieved career-wise, appears to be wholly-lived, to me.

As per your recommendation, I have been taking chances. As I mentioned earlier when this question was posted, I was not comfortable with Mahler and Bruckner, but in the past month, following your and others' advice, I immersed myself with them and I can say that I find Mahler very amazing; though I'm musically illiterate (as of now), I can see the layered complexity in his symphonies! Thank you so much! I used to think that I'd never like Mahler.

I have tried Thus Sprak Zarasthura, and I don't like it (again, as of now). I'm hoping and I'm confident that I'll be able to "strengthen" my musical abilities and see the beauty in it.

That's a nice pun at end, Sir. Schubert's 8th commonly dubbed "Unfinished"! Of course none of us would ever be able to finish listening to it! Hahaha. That's one of the works that recently made into my favourites as well.

Thank you so much for investing your precious time in writing to me so kind and eye-opening a message which I felt like a fatherly advice! I'm extremely delighted to be a part of this forum. Thank you!


----------



## Arie (Jun 19, 2015)

bharbeke said:


> You will probably enjoy some Hummel. His 2nd and 3rd piano concertos are absolutely amazing. Also, you could try the Sonata for Flute and Piano in D, op. 50.


I liked Hummel's 2nd concerto (did't try 3rd yet), bharbeke. Thank you for suggesting.


----------



## Arie (Jun 19, 2015)

Arie said:


> Nereffid, people who listen to classical music or, any other instrumental piece, for that matter, are regarding as retards in my place! "How can you even listen to that with no lyrics and all?" Hahahaha. So I'd take it as a compliment.
> Oh, no, I'm not limiting myself. (Please see my response to some guy, above).
> I forgot to mention Peer Gynt! Yes, that's another piece I love! In Sinfonietta, I love the first movement alone, I usually skip to the next performance whenever I listen to it (which is a terribly bad thing to do, I'm aware). Romeo and Juliet, Sheherazade, Fireworks' Music, all are in my infrequent listening list. Thank you so much for the huge list you provided. I will listen to them all!


Wow! I come here to inform you that I'm very grateful for your suggestion... In this intervening time, I'd been giving tries to most of the pieces our TC members suggested. Mahler's "Titan," as you said, sure caught my fancy. The first time was okay-ish, and the 2nd, 3rd, 4th times, as I listened to it repeatedly, I realised how much I love this work. It has become one of my most favourite pieces ever--suffice to say if I'm asked to list my top 5 favourite symphonies, I would place this in 3rd or 4th place!
Thank you so much, really.


----------



## Arie (Jun 19, 2015)

Arie said:


> Wow! I come here to inform you that I'm very grateful for your suggestion... In this intervening time, I'd been giving tries to most of the pieces our TC members suggested. Mahler's "Titan," as you said, sure caught my fancy. The first time was okay-ish, and the 2nd, 3rd, 4th times, as I listened to it repeatedly, I realised how much I love this work. It has become one of my most favourite pieces ever--suffice to say if I'm asked to list my top 5 favourite symphonies, I would place this in 3rd or 4th place!
> Thank you so much, really.





Nereffid said:


> Dang it, I was hoping I'd get in here before some guy came along and called you retarded! :devil:
> 
> Seriously though, I agree wholeheartedly with his first sentence. But ultimately you're the boss of your own tastes, and _so what_ if you're "limiting" yourself to a particular kind of music you know you like? Just keep listening, and the _natural process_ will happen anyway. But you know this already, because you said "as of now" twice in your post, so you don't need us lecturing you on your own business.
> 
> ...


Wow! I come here to inform you that I'm very grateful for your suggestion... In this intervening time, I'd been giving tries to most of the pieces our TC members suggested. Mahler's "Titan," as you said, sure caught my fancy. The first time was okay-ish, and the 2nd, 3rd, 4th times, as I listened to it repeatedly, I realised how much I love this work. It has become one of my most favourite pieces ever--suffice to say if I'm asked to list my top 5 favourite symphonies, I would place this in 3rd or 4th place!
Thank you so much, really.


----------



## notesetter (Mar 31, 2011)

If you're still up for suggestions, I'd suggest you give Nielsen and Sibelius a try.

Nielsen - Symphonies 1 and 3, Helios Overture, Saga Drom, Wind Quintet
Sibelius - Symphonies 2 and 6, En Saga, Pohjola's Daughter, Kyllikki (Suite for piano)

I'd also suggest reading as much as you can about composers who arouse your interest. Simply listening to suggested works, you might end up in somewhat of a vacuum, not knowing the, at times, complex personalities involved.

It so happens that both Sibelius and Nielsen have authoritative websites. Try to spend some time exploring these two very different yet equally fascinating personalities.


----------



## notesetter (Mar 31, 2011)

My post above refuses to append the URLs - I'll try it here

Nielsen
http://carlnielsen.dk/pages/the-society/about-us.php

Sibelius
http://www.sibelius.fi/english/


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I'll act on intuition and give you some things that are my favourites as well:

Liszt's tone poems - try maybe "Les Preludes" and "Fantasia on Hungarian Folk Melodies"
Liszt's symphonies "Dante" and "Faust"
Mendelssohn's overtures - "Hebrides" and "Midsummer Night's Dream"

and why not try some lively, energetic choral music by Dvorak - "Te Deum"?


----------



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

Hello. Even though I listen to, and enjoy all eras and genres of classical music, the actual Classical Era is my favorite, and I also enjoy symphonic music most, which it would appear you do as well. First let me say that Hummel 's Piano Concertos, Haydn's Symphonies, and Bocherini's Cello Concertos are excellent recommendations! To further that list I would add;

Hummel: Bassoon Concerto, and Trumpet Concerto

Hoffmeister: Flute Concertos, and Double Bass Concerto

Vanhal: Double Bass Concerto, and symphonies 

Haydn: Trumpet Concerto, and String Quartets

Devienne: Flute Concertos (particularly the 7th)

Stamitz: Clarinet Concertos 

Clementi: Piano Sonatas

Mozart: Opera Overtures (especially Le Nozze di Figaro, Don Giovanni, and Die Zouberfloute) Mozart's main theme for the Magic Flute was actually taken from a theme from one of Clementi's Sonatas

Beethoven: King Stephen Overture (very overlooked piece in my opinion)

Weber: Both Clarinet Concertos, Clarinet 
Concertino, Bassoon Concerto, and Horn Concertino 

You'll have to excuse me if I spelt some of these names/titles incorrectly, I'm not the best in that aspect. But if try searching for these I think you'll really like what you find. Oh and by the way, once you've heard Mozart's Opera Overtures try searching them arranged for Wind Ensemble. They're a BLAST to listen to.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

So as not to overwhelm you any more, I will give slightly different suggestions.

When listening to these pieces of music, avoid doing multiple works of a composer all in a row. They will blur together and lose some distinction. Try listening to each work one at a time, vary it up, though I do consider listening to a whole concerto or symphony all the way through the first time. Then you can break it down to individual movements later that you want to re-listen to.

It's very difficult for me to listen to complete ballet scores in a single listening. The whole Swan Lake at once? No, I split that up by scene and act. I often get quite tired after just 1-2 acts, I need my intermissions!. Suites are nice way to condense the material. Do that with opera too, or you'll end up getting tired out just from listening itself and not from the music (you'll get distorted impression that way).

Happy Listening! You've got your work cut out for you based off what people have recommended.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> So as not to overwhelm you any more, I will give slightly different suggestions.
> 
> When listening to these pieces of music, avoid doing multiple works of a composer all in a row. They will blur together and lose some distinction. Try listening to each work one at a time, vary it up, though I do consider listening to a whole concerto or symphony all the way through the first time. Then you can break it down to individual movements later that you want to re-listen to.
> 
> ...


Actually make an exception for Morton Feldman which I did listen to him for a whole month. It was the most spiritual experience in my life.

In fact, binging on Beethoven or Mozart isn't too bad. Lord Lance can provide with tips on how to survive this.

So here I share with you this:


----------



## ngoldrich (Jul 20, 2015)

Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto 1 is a solid choice. You may also want to check some Prokofiev.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Albert7 said:


> In fact, binging on Beethoven or Mozart isn't too bad. Lord Lance can provide with tips on how to survive this.


I am not a fan of binging on music in a short amount of time, so I don't recommend it to others. I don't trust its ultimate usefulness to one's perception of individual works within an entire oeuvre. I take lots of breaks with music so I can mentally digest it in silence.


----------

